
Show HN: Uniteable: Disrupting the Meeting space, making meetings more efficient - stulogy
https://uniteable.io
======
stulogy
I've been working on this idea for a few years, and I finally launched a
product that attempts to solve the problem of inefficient meetings. Your
thoughts and feedback are really welcome, and you can be as brutally honest as
you like.

Uniteable is a tool that easily integrates with Google Calendar and Asana. It
takes your existing scheduled meetings, and allows you and your team to add
notes in realtime, those notes can then become tasks which can be sent to
Asana at the end of the meeting. Afterwards you'll have an archived meeting
that you and your team can always access for reference.

